# Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?



## Bergi (11. April 2002)

Hi!
Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber euren Freunden,wenn sie erfahren,das ihr angelt?Wie reagieren sie?Òder ist es euch sogar peinlich,wenn ihr auf dem weg zum Wasser von allen Leuten angegafft werdet?Werdet ihr vielleicht deswegen gemoppt?
Da ich mich selber mit 17 Jahren zu den Junganglern zähle,äusser ich mich ma selber als erster:
Meine Freunde wissen es schon,auch wenn sie oft skeptisch reagieren und es nicht verstehen können,dass ich wegen ein paar so glitschigen"Viechern" schon um 5 aufstehe.
Ich habe sogar Angelfreunde,denen es so peinlich ist,überhaupt zum angeln zu gehn.Die nehmen sich deswegen immer nur das nötigste und gehen fast nur noch wenn Mama oder Papa sie fahren.Also ich fühle mich auch nicht besonders wohl wenn ich im Bus von alle begafft werde,aber ich ahb mich mittlerweile daran gewöhnt!
Wie ist das bi euch?

bergi


----------



## marioschreiber (11. April 2002)

Moin Bergi,
also mein schönstes Erlebnis war vor einigen Jahren im Grömitz.
Ich wollte mit zwei Freunden von der Seebrücke "Brandungsangeln".
Was wir nicht wußten war das auf der Promenade ein Klssikkonzert stattfand.
Wir in voller Montour,BW-Hose, Holzfällerhemden, Messer am Gürtel und Rutentaschen auf dem Rücken usw., und um uns rum nur Abendkleider und Anzüge !
War echt lustig! :q 
Lass die Leute denken was sie wollen, haupsache du hast Spass.


PS.: Die Abendkleider und Anzüge kamen später haufenweise auf die Seebrücke und waren sehr interessiert an unserem Tun    .


----------



## Bergi (11. April 2002)

Das denke icha uch so!Wie esagt,ich hab mich dran gewöhnt.Im Sommer ist bei uns auf den Wiesen an der Ruhr auch immer superviel los und trotzdem steh ich oft mit Wathose und Spinner im Wasser...
Die gucken immer ganz verdutzt,wenn ne Forelle oder Döbel in den Kescher wandert :g 

Bergi


----------



## hecht24 (11. April 2002)

:q  :q


----------



## nobbidick (11. April 2002)

Hi Bergi,
Ich glaube Angelsport auszuüben ist das letzte wofür man sich schämen müßte. Ich stelle nur fest das unseren Mitmenschen einfach das Verständnis fehlt, oft werde ich gefragt: "Wie? Du gehst Angeln!? das kann ich mir ja gar nicht vorstellen, ist doch total langweilig."
Wenn ich gerade in stimmung bin, überzeuge ich sie meistens mit wenigén euphorischen Worten (vom brutalen Abtauchen einer Hechtpose, oder vom tanzenden Knicklicht unter Sternenhimmel und Meeresrauschen).
Sonst kriegen sie ein "wenn du meinst" und sie können dann weiter in ihrer ahnungslosigkeit dahin dümpeln. 

Also auf zum Angeln,
denn nur wir wissen was wir haben.

MfG
nobbi


----------



## Case (11. April 2002)

Ich denk auch, dass wir Angler zwar begafft, aber insgeheim bewundert oder beneidet werden. War kürzlich mal an einer neuen Strecke beim fischen. Mitten im Dorf fing Thomas eine schöne Forelle. Die Leute kamen grad aus der Kirche und es gab einen mittleren Volksauflauf. Die Kinder rannten uns nach, Thomas war der Held. Nein, das Angeln sollte uns nicht peinlich sein. Im Gegenteil, wir können stolz darauf sein ein Hobby zu haben das uns mit der Natur noch richtig verbindet, den Jagttrieb ( den wohl alle noch irgendwo in sich haben ) befriedigt und beruhigt zugeben dass wir Angler sind. Man mag uns Angler zwar manchmal für skuril halten, aber wenn ich Sprüche hör wie "oohhh wie romantisch"
oder den Eisvogel von meiner Rutenspitze aus jagen sehe, weiß ich dass ich auf dem richtigen Weg bin. Wer erlebt schon Sachen wie Wir.?

Case


----------



## wolf (12. April 2002)

Schön gesagt, Case


----------



## Maddin (12. April 2002)

Hey Bergi!
Meinen Vorpostern kann ich nur zustimmen. Die Verbundenheit mit der Natur ist wirklich das Schönste am Angeln. Man erlebt auch Angeltage ohne Fischkontakt die es trotzdem in sich haben. Wenn morgens nach dem Nachtangeln die Natur auflebt, wenn abends die Fledermäuse übers Wasser fliegen.....ist doch schön. Ich war mit 15 Jahren nicht mehr vom Wasser wegzukriegen. Wenn meine Schulkameraden die ersten Male betrunken oder bekifft aus ner Kneipe kamen saß ich am Wasser. Ich denke mal das ist eine viel schönere und gehaltvollere Lebenserfahrung die man da sammelt. Ich geh jetzt fast nur noch an der See zu Angeln. Und dort kommen die Nichtangler auch des Öfteren an und fragen einen Löcher in den Bauch. Einmal war ich in Bojendorf zum Hornhechtangeln und da kam eine 3er-Frauen-Gang im mittleren Alter. Die wollten unbedingt ein Foto von mir mit denen und den Hornis. Tja jetzt bin ich irgendwo in einem Fotoalbum zu sehen.....
Und hier auf der Arbeit bekomme ich auch vollstes Verständnis von meinen Kollegen und Kolleginnen, wenn ich nach der Arbeit zum Angeln fahren will und deswegen völlig durch den Wind bin   
Also, mach dir nichts draus was die anderen sagen oder wie sie reagieren. Du weisst, was du von deinem Hobby hast und was es dir gibt#6


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (12. April 2002)

Ich kienne auch genuch Leudde, die behaupten Angeln sei langweilig und was für Rentner, die nix besseres zu tun hätten.
Diese Leute warn aber noch nie fischen und schon garnicht mit mir! :g  :q  :z


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (12. April 2002)

Hi Leute!
Angeln muss niemandem peinlich sein. Wenn ihr von euren "Freunden" dafür geärgert werdet, dass ihr angeln geht sind das keine Freunde. Meine Kollegen akzeptieren es, dass ich angeln geh. Seit ich meinen Angelschein hab nenen mich einige nurnoch "Fischer" (es gibt sogar Leute, die nicht wissen wie ich richtig heiße).
Auch die negative Einstellung zum angeln in der breiten Masse hat abgenommen. Das merkt man vorallem an den Anmelde Zahlen in den Vereinen. Ich bin Jugendsprecher im Fischereiverein Essen e.V.. Daher kenne ich mich mit den Neuanmeldungen einwenig aus. 1999 hatte unser Verein 600 Mitglieder, heute hat er knapp unter 1000 (980 oder so). Noch krasser fällt die Bilanz bei den Jugendliche aus. Von 70 jugendlichen Mitgliedern im Jahr 1999 ist die Zahl bis heute auf fast 150 angestiegen. Unter den neuangemeldeten Jugendlichen sind ca. 80% im Alter zwischen 10 und 12. Durch konsequente Öffentlichkeitsarbeit (Herausgeben einer kostenlosen Vereinszeitung, gestalten einer Homepage, Artikel über das Angeln und den Verein in der WAZ der größten Zeitung des Ruhrgebiets u.s.w.), Werbemassnahmen (im Jahr 2001 50DM statt 200DM Aufnahmegebühr)und eine Gute Jugendarbeit (12-15 mal im Jahr Jugendangeln, zusätzlich Dorsch- und Makrelentouren, Nachtangeln, Castingtunier, Umweltaktion und Nachtangeln) ist es dem Verein gelungen sein Ansehen innerhalb Essens stark aufzuwerten.
Es liegt in unserer Hand. Wenn es uns Anglern gelingt Werbekampanien aufzstellen, die erfolgreicher sind als die unserer Gegner (P.E.T.A) können wir unser Ansehen in der Öffentlichkei verbessern.


----------



## Uli_Raser (12. April 2002)

Hi!
Peinlich nein! Die Leute schauen meist verwunder und ungläubig. Was da sind Fische drin?
Ich hab absolut keine Probleme damit.
Uli


----------



## AngelChris (12. April 2002)

Mein einer Freund ist auch Angler und wir gehen öfter zusammen angeln. Meine anderen Freunde akzeptieren es auch. Wir sind 3 Jungs in der Klasse die angeln.


AngelChris


----------



## Skunk2000 (12. April 2002)

Mir ist es auch nicht peinlich, angeln zu gehen!
Nur mit dem Bus in dem 20Leute sind die ich kenne ist es schon ein bisschen peinlich, aber ich bin zu Fuß in 10Min an unserem "Flüsschen", in dem ich hauptsächlich dem "Remslachs"  :q also Döbel nachstelle!
Als ich gestern dann ne 60er Barbe hatte haben dann aber alle geguckt und es war eine halbe versammlung und alle wollten den fisch sehen und und und!
Immernoch besser ich gehe zum angeln, als wie wenn ich am anderen Ufer einen aus meiner Paraklasse total bekifft rumlaufen sehe!
auch unsere lehrer wissen das ich angele, die sagen auch besser wie wenn du jeder WE betrunken oder bekifft bist, wie z.B. der xxxxx   
Aber angeln ist doch auch ne Droge, oder???
Könntet ihr noch ohne angeln leben?


----------



## angler_lübeck (12. April 2002)

hallo, ich bin selber 17 jahre alt und wie mein bruder absolut begeisterter angler. die unverständnis meiner kollegen/kolleginnen aus der schule, warum man abends ma nich mit in die disko kommt und dafür die nacht am gewässer verbringt, kenne ich auch gut. ich denke, mein hobby is nich wirklich förderlich für meinen ansehen in meiner gruppe, man is wohl doch der wurm-aufspießende Tiermörder, vorallem bei der Reiterinnen-extrem-tierschutz-fraktion (ja, nen bissen polemisch..), die meisten ists aber egal. Richtig verstehn tun einen sowieso nur angler, aber das ist auch nicht wirklich schlimm, vom angeln komm ich auch bestimmt nich mehr los, will ich auch nich. wollen wir nicht ma ne online-community für deutschlands jungangler ins leben rufen??


----------



## TommyD (12. April 2002)

Hi
Also alle meine Freunde wissen das ich angele einpaar können es nicht so ganz verstehen das ich angele akzeptieren es aber und die anderen habe ich alle schonmal mitgenommen. Ich bin auch schon mit dem Bus zum angeln hab allerdings ersatzklamotten mitgenommen damit ich nicht voller schlamm in den Bus muss aber schämen tu ich mich nicht.

Gruß:
_____TommyD


----------



## Bergi (13. April 2002)

Hi!
Meine freunde wissen es halt mittlerweile auch alle,aber mir ists egal!NUr wenn ich halt immer ne Stunde mit dem Bus fahren muss ists halt sch...!

bergi


----------



## Heveney (14. April 2002)

Moin Bergi,
also schämen muss man sich doch eigentlich für sowas nicht.
Wenn es dir Spass macht und es dein Hobby ist,steh auch dazu.Aber,wie deine Kumpels,die sich nur das nötigste mitnehmen ,weil ihnen das peinlich ist damit gesehen zu werden solltest du nicht werden 

bye
  Heveney


----------



## Bergi (14. April 2002)

Ne heveney,keine Sorge.Ich steh dazu!

Bergi


----------



## Ace (14. April 2002)

@Case #6#6#6#6#6


----------



## aichi (15. April 2002)

Also in meiner KLasse verstehen sie zwar nicht wieso ich fischen gehe, statt dass ich in Discos oder so gehe, aber es lacht mich keiner dafür aus. Nervig sind ja eigentlich nur die Leute, die spazieren gehen und dich dann beim fischen mit Fragen bombardieren. Bei meinem See gibt es zum Beispiel einen Platz wo dahinter einige Bänke stehen, und sich beím schönen Wetter lauter Rentner treffen. Die kommen dann wegen jeden Fisch den man fängt zu einem her, und wenn man mal nichts fängt fragen sie einenalle15minobleicht heute nichts beist. Das kann ganz schön aufregen. #w  :s


----------



## Bergi (15. April 2002)

@ aichi:
Das mit den Rentnern kennt wohl jeder angler:"Ist da überhupt was drin,schmcken die auch,ist das wasser sauber;so grosse fische gibts hier?"->2kg brassen"Is das ein Zander?"und so!Das stört gewaltig!!!
Denen in meiner Klasse und Clique ist es denen im Prinzip egal(mitlerweile).Am anfang wurde ich sogar gemoppt!!!Abe rich gehe trotzdem im Discos,auf Parties und so.Also man kann auch trotz angeln "cool" sein! :q 

Bergi


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (15. April 2002)

Seit wan gibts was coolerses als Angeln, dass müssen uns die "Ottonormalweicheier" ersma nachmachen, bei sch..Wetter drei Tage am Teich zu sitzen und nix zu fangen, aber wenn dann die Pose abtaucht, oder der Bissanzeiger kreischt, gibt es was schöneres????

NEIN :a  :z  :g


----------



## Bergi (15. April 2002)

Stimmt schon,angeln ist schon ein cooler "Sport"!Ich wette mit euch,wenn meine Kumpel mal einen 2kg Barssen anner Matchrute hätten,dann würd sie der "Virus" auch packen!

Bergi


----------



## Maddin (15. April 2002)

....wobei ich es nicht sehr "sportlich" finde einer lebenden Kreatur einen Haken ins Maul zu treiben. Also Sport ist es für mich nicht. Das einzige was man als Sport am Fischen bezeichnen könnte sind die manchmal Kilometer langen Wege die man zurück legt, um an die Fanggründe zu kommen


----------



## Bergi (15. April 2002)

@ maddin!
Das sag ich auch immer mit dem langen laufen...
Deswegen hab ich sport ja auch in gänsefüsee gesetzt: "Sport"!

bergi


----------



## Maddin (15. April 2002)

@Bergi
all´ns Chlor!


----------



## Frankenfischer (16. April 2002)

Hallo Jungangler,
wenn ich die ganzen Postings hier so lese, muss ich an meine Junganglerzeit denken, die zugegebenerweise schon mehr als zwei Jahrzehnte zurückliegt. Damals haben wir (mein Kumpel und ich) uns immer sehr über unsere anderen Kumpels amüsiert, die  wie die Mondkälber schauten, wenn wir mal wieder mit unseren Mofas bei Minustemperaturen ca. 30 km einfach zum Eisangeln an unseren Vereinssee gefahren sind oder lieber zum Aalangeln als in die Disco. Auch heute haben wir immer wieder Begegnungen der dritten Art an den Seen der Fränkischen Seenplatte, die sehr vom Tourismus frequentiert werden. Man muss aber sagen, dass die meisten Leute dem Angeln gegenüber sehr aufgeschlossen sind. Und die paar unverbesserlichen, na ja, die vergessen wir mal lieber. Ich meine, was Angeln tatsächlich bedeutet, kann nur ein Angler selber beurteilen.

Grüsse aus dem neuen fränkischen Seenland
vom Frankenfischer


----------



## Pizza4 (17. April 2002)

wie angelchris schon sagte sind wir 3 angler in der klasse wir gehen auch zusammen angeln und den anderen sagen da überhaupt nichts zu wir angler sagen ja auch nichts zum reiten oder so! manchmal kommen zwar irgendwelche supercool tuhende leute an die uns als tierquäler und sonstiges bezeichnen an aber ohne uns könnten die auch keine fisch essen denn irgeneiner muss die ja rausholen!!!!!! mir ist es eigentlich egal was die anderen vom angeln halten!#h


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (17. April 2002)

@all.
Einige von euch schreiben in ihren Postings, dass sie am Wochenende nicht weggehen, weil sie angeln gehen. Das kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Auch wenn ich Samstags den ganzen Tag angeln war finde ich abends genug Zeit mich auf Partys, in Diskos oder Kneipen zu amüsieren.
Auch die von einigen vertretene Argumentation "besser angeln gehen, als saufen oder kiffen" kann man glaube ich nicht pauschalisieren. Wir Angle sind letztendlich auch ein Spiegel der Gesellschaft und ich glaube, dass von den Jungangler ebenso viele saufen und/oder kiffen wie unter nicht angelnden Jugendlichen.


----------



## Bergi (17. April 2002)

@ der fischer:
Stmmt so!!! :m 
Ich bin jedes WE trotzdem mit meinen Kumpel unterwegs,weil Weiber(besonders meine Freundin) lass ich fürs angeln auch nicht sitzen! :q Das ist (neben Angeln) die schönste Nebensache der Welt... :q  :q  :q 
Meine Freunde sind mir natürlich auch so wichtig!!!
Auch Angler können "cool" sein!:g  :q 

bergi


----------



## aichi (18. April 2002)

Wenn ich mal fischen gehe dann gehe ich schon den ganzen Tag, da hab ich am Abend gar keine Zeit mehr für Discos und so. Aber fischen ist eh viel gesünder als  in einer verauchten Kneipe zu sitzen, obwohl fischen als Raucher auch nicht gerade sehr gesund ist, außer es beißt so viel dass man gar nicht zum Rauchen kommt. :s


----------



## Spiegler (14. Mai 2002)

Also mich stört es eigendlich wenig, wenn mich Leute &quot;Angaffen&quot;. Angeln ist nun mal mein Hobby und da kann auch keiner was dran ändern. Ich bin ein stolzer Karpfenangler und werde es auch beleiben. Auch wenn meine Kollegen nicht verstehen, warum ich Catch & Release betreibe aber naja. Ich denke immer lass die Labern hauptsache ich habe Spaß beim Angeln. :q


----------



## Karpfen1 (2. Juni 2002)

Jo @ aichi  das habe ich auch schon des öfteren erlebt 
aber peinlich is es mir eigentlich net wenn ich durchs dorf mitn anglerrucksack kescher in der hand etc. fahre ich werde nur z. T. von meinen Freunden als &quot;Nicht Normal&quot; eingestuft weil ich so oft am Wasser bin
MFG
Karpfen1


----------



## Hauslaigner (10. Juni 2002)

Mir wäre es peinlich, nicht fischen zu gehen. Was andere Leute drüber denken geht mir am ******* vorbei :q  Ich angle für mich, nicht für die Ignoranten, die glauben, die alleinige Seligkeit zu haben.

......also mit stolz zum Angeln.......


----------



## Franky (10. Juni 2002)

Moin moin,

ich kann auch nochmal dazusenfen... 

Seit 3 Wochen bin ich in einer Weiterbildungsveranstaltung (alles Erwachsene) und habe keinen großen Hehl aus meinen Freizeitaktivitäten gemacht, sie aber auch nicht an die große Glocke gehängt.
Nach den ersten Besuchen hier an Board kam ein beeindrucktes Kopfnicken und Kommentare wie &quot;geil&quot;, &quot;wollt ich auch schon mal&quot;  und &quot;kann ich mal mitkommen&quot;. Ne Einladung zum &quot;Forellenangelneinweisen&quot; kam auch schon, weil einer der Jungs null Ahnung, aber ne ANgel mit Gedöns rumliegen hat.
Schämen braucht man sich nicht - man muß nur wissen, wie man&acute;s verkauft und den Leuten unterjubelt...


----------



## Mühle (11. Juni 2002)

Alle Freunde un Bekannten, die ich mal zum Angeln mitgenommen habe, damit sie sich ein Bild von der Sache machen konnten, waren eigentlich angenehm überrascht von unser aller liebster Freizeitbeschäftigung. Daß viele anfänglich skeptisch reagieren ist glaube ich ganz normal. Man sollte eben wissen, wovon man spricht! Und das wissen die meisten eben nicht!

Gruß und Petri Heil! Mühle

P.S. Ich angle übrigens häufig mitten in der Stadt. Dort wird man nicht nur doof angegafft, sondern auch angepöbelt. Aber was kümmert&acute;s mich? Ich gehe ja nicht zum Angeln, um mich zu prügeln!


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (11. Juni 2002)

*ähm*

Ich habe mal im tiefsten Winter bei uns am See gesessen und geangelt, naja mehr die Schnur gewässert. Anglerschirm stand, mein Kescher war schon eingefroren und wir hatten das dickste Schneegestöber. Alle Leute die vorbeikamen, hupten, brüllten &quot;bekloppt oder was&quot; oder schüttelten den Kopf. Ich kann nur sagen:

&quot;Es war eine herrliche Luft zum Atmen&quot;

Meine Familie hat kein Problem mit dem Angeln, eher mit den Umständen wann ich losgehe :q


----------



## DomiAngel (9. Juli 2002)

löl
bei mir fragen nur alle immer na haste denn nen fisch gefangen oder die eltern zu ihren kleinen kindern ohh schau mal ein angler... 
die meisten meiner freunde denken auch so och ANGELN IS DOCH SCHEIßE aber ich habe einen kumpel der geht auch gerne angeln das ist echt lustig .. der zieht net so über mich her... heute haben wir zB 5 Karpfen gefangen obwohl wir nur 2 stunden am wasser waren... :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z


----------



## Kunze (9. Juli 2002)

Hallo! Sehr viele meiner Freunde sind selber Angler und da stellt sich die Frage nicht. Bei allen anderen habe ich eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Angeln macht doch &quot;nur&quot; 50% aus. Das erleben der Natur und das sehen derselben ist doch immer wieder faszinierend und das teilen auch viele Nichtangler und macht sie irgendwie zu Sympatisanten.   #h


----------



## Schleie! (10. Juli 2002)

Hi Bergi!
Freunde von mir angeln auch und gehen manchmal mit uns zum angeln. Das Problem habe ich nicht. Ich habe auch viele Freunde aus dem Angelverein kennengelernt. Das wird schon noch mit deinen Freunden. Wenn ihr älter seid, ändert sich das. :q 

Schleie :s  :a


----------



## Fishermen (11. Juli 2002)

Ich denke auch, wer heutzutage bei steigender Kriminalität und mangelndem Umweltbewusstsein das Angeln beschimpft, ist nicht ganz richtig in der Birne!! :z


----------



## Amazone01 (21. Juli 2002)

Nun ja, die meißten reagieren da etwas eigenartig. Meine Freundinnen können es nicht so ganz nachvollziehen, dass das Angeln ein Hobby von mir ist. 
(ich bin auch noch nicht lange dabei, muss ich gleich dazu sagen) 
Die anderen Mädels finden es abartig, aber ärgern mich nicht wegen meiner Interssen. Sie nehmen es einfach so hin. 
Meißt hört man Sprüche wie:&quot; Wie kann man nur Fische töten?&quot; Oder: &quot;Du packst sowas glitschiges an iiiiigiiiiiiit...! Das könnt ich nie!&quot; 
Ich sage dann nur:&quot;Das macht mir halt Spaß, du musst es doch nicht tun, es zwingt dich doch keiner!&quot;


----------



## Franky (21. Juli 2002)

Alles klar, Lane!!! :q
Dann schnapp Dir fürs AB-Treffen mal Doks neue Angel und ein paar der &quot;Wundergummis&quot; :q und dann gehen wir Barsche zotteln (wenn welche im See drin sind)!!!

Mal sehen, ob wir da nicht noch Unterstüzung anderer Boardies fürs leibliche Wohl bekommen...


----------



## bine (22. Juli 2002)

Hej Bergi,

was glaubst Du, was ich als Frau beim Angeln mich oft blöden Sprüchen oder Gesten erwehren muß. Aber ich kann Dir nur sagen es gibt auch sehr viele positiven Bemerkungen. Und es hilft, wenn man diese Dep.. einfach links liegen läßt.

ich laß mir jedenfalls den Spaß am Angeln nicht verderben!

Petri Heil


----------



## Amazone01 (24. Juli 2002)

> _Original von Franky _
> Alles klar, Lane!!! :q
> Dann schnapp Dir fürs AB-Treffen mal Doks neue Angel und ein paar der &quot;Wundergummis&quot; :q und dann gehen wir Barsche zotteln (wenn welche im See drin sind)!!!
> 
> Mal sehen, ob wir da nicht noch Unterstüzung anderer Boardies fürs leibliche Wohl bekommen...



Au ja franky.... freu mich dich dann mal wieder zu sehen, diesmal werd ich auch angeln, versprochen!!!!!!!!!!!  :q  (nicht so wie in Rerik letztes Jahr)  

Wir haben ja jetzt genug Auswahl an Wunderfischen, da werd ich schon was passendes finden!!!!!!!  :q


----------



## J_hallo (6. August 2002)

Ich arbeite als absoluter Jung- und Unerfahren- Angler wohl mit den richtigen Leuten zusammen, die sagen, dass es wohl seine Berechtigung hat mit dem Angelschein. Nicht nur Fische angeln und dann nicht wissen, was damit anstellen ... 
Ich schließ mich denen an und mach den Angelschein und danach stell ich mich allen Anti-Anglern in den Weg. Es zählt wohl eher die Verbundenheit mit der Natur. 

Wer nicht schon mal allein mit sich und der Umwelt gesessen hat, den Blick auf die Angel, den Geist in der Natur und diese unnachahmliche Verbundenheit gespürt hat,sollte nicht schlecht über die angelnde Zunft reden. Der hat was verpasst und weiß nicht, wovon er predigt. Also Kopf hoch und Schild hoch. Wir Angler sind mehr Naturalisten als mancher Grüner !
Gruß J_hallo


----------



## Manni@rotauge (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

wenn meine kollegen aus der klassse fragenw as ich denn am wochen ende machen dann ag ich nur bin angeln.

dann kommt immer dieses bor angeln ist doch doof und und und!!

dannsag ich einach meiner meint.Aber seitdem ich den schein getz hab wollnse alle mit di doofen.(war vorher mit vater los):q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Wow, ein 5 Jahre altes Thema auszugraben, das hat schon was.
Aber zum Thema:
Ich glaube nicht, das man Angeln mit irgendeiner perversen Neigung gleichstellen und verheimlichen sollte.
Wenn man Angelt steht man auch dazu.


----------



## sebastian (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Das wissen alle meine Freunde das ich gern angeln geh, ich hab auch 2 Freunde und 1 Cousin mit denen geh ich auch oft angeln also is bei uns recht normal.
Ok in der Schule manche finden angeln schon lächerlich aber das is mir egal, die wissen ja garnicht was sie versäumen


----------



## Steffen90 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

wenn jemand meint angeln ist doof, nehmt ihn ma mit!!!!! am besten zum nachtangeln! nen kleines feuer machn, grillen, bierchen trinken.... es gibt nichts schöneres!
aus meiner klasse haben sie auch alle gemeint angeln is doch doof! jetz nicht mehr:q :m 

und das angeln gegenüber fremden personen oder freunden, ect zu verheimlichen?! NEIN!!! NIEMALS!!


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Möchte mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Tröt durchlesen, aber meine Meinung ist: *Freunde* akzeptieren mich so wie ich bin und ich meine Freunde! Mal abgesehen davon, habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, daß immer mehr freunde von mir, nachdem sie mal dabei waren, sehr viel Spaß am Angeln fanden. Mindestens 4 davon haben inzwischen den Fischereischein gemacht. ( übrigens 3 Frauen und nur ein Mann)


----------



## LUKA$ (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Hi,
also ich schäme mich überhaupt nich fürs Angeln werd auch nicht gemoppt in meiner Klasse oder so !!!
Machma werd ich sogar von Leuten aus meiner Schule angesprochen ob sie nicht ma zum Angeln mitkommen können.
Sogar die Mädels finden das irgendwie interresant und kommen manchmal mit!!!
Selbst auf unserer Abschlussfahrt mit der Klasse werde ich meine Brandungsruten einpacken weils nach Holland ans Meer geht und Klassenlehrer finden das sogar gut , sind interresiert und wollen mitkommen!!!!!


----------



## rotauge88 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

die meisten haben falsche vorstellungen vom angeln. hier liegt das größte problem.


----------



## carphunter-sobota (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

interessiert mich eigentlich recht wenig! was andere leute oder freunde von mir denken wenn ich Angeln gehe!
Eigentlich fragen auch viele ob sie mal mit kommen können!

Angeln ist mein Leben es gibt nix besseres was mir mehr spass macht an einem Gewässer zu Sitzen und zu Angeln!! deshalb ist es mir EGAL


----------



## Willi90 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Steffen90 muss ich mal probieren


----------



## Trophybass2008 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Ich finde Angeln fördert die Leute sich mit Natur zu vereinen!! Und das ist doch das wichtigste in unseren heutigen Zeit wo PC und Handy an erster Stelle stehen, ist die Natur in Verzug(wie dieser trööt) geraten. Und wenn jemand schon aus dem Schulalter sich fürs angeln interessiert. Hut ab Jungs und Mädels, Ihr habt den Zug zur Natur noch nicht verpasst!
Ich begrüße sowas und bin irgendwie stolz auf Euch. Und wenn jemand euch damit ärgert dann fragt Ihn doch mal ob er/sie schonmal erlebt haben wie die ersten Vögel morgens singen oder wie die Natur aufwacht?? Ich glaube die einzige Antwort die Ihr bekommt "jaa, Äähm!"und Ihr könnt auf euch stolz sein das Ihr sowas erleben dürft. Angeln ist ja nicht Motorsport sondern Erholung für körper und Geist und nebenbei  wenn es *beisst* auch Spaß!!
Also lasst Euch nicht unterkriegen!Seit stolz darauf das Ihr sowas erleben dürft!!!


----------



## xxcruiserxx (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

ich bin jetzt auch noch nich so alt und ich kenne das wenn meine freunde mich fargen , ob das nich langweilig wäre u.s.w. und irgentwelche dummen sprüche kommen. aber es gibt wirklich nichts besseres, um sich mit der Natur zu beschäftigen und das umgehen mit lebendigen wesen zu erlernen und respekt vor den fischen zu haben und sie auch so zu behandeln. das is bei den meisten wohl verloren gegangen, da sie den ganzen tag vorm pc oder tv sitzen und nichts sinnvolles amchen


----------



## lars_25 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

moin zusammen

ich hatte hier an meiner uni die idee, 
eine angelgruppe auf zu machen um so anderen die möglichkeit zu geben, günstig und umkompliziert den schein zu machen, nebenbei ist die gruppe auch mitglied im landesverband und kann in den verbandsgewässern angeln. 

das war letztes jahr, und alle mitstudenten oder komillitonen guckten mich schief an.
"angeln? sowas machst du?" nur negative feedbacks

inzwischen hat meine gruppe mehr als 50 mitglieder und 
ca. 30 mann haben ihre prüfung abgelegt....
dieses jahr werde ich die 70er marke knacken und stelle somit eine der mitgliedsstärksten organisationen an der uni. 

angeln ist ein unterschätztes hobby, denn viel mehr leute in der gesellschaft angeln oder haben lust zu angeln . . . . . 
man muss ihnen nur die chance geben, 
das ganze mal zu versuchen . . . .


----------



## Trophybass2008 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

#6#6#6Ja das ist Doch Super!!!#6#6#6


----------



## fantazia (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

also meine freunde und freundinnen wissen alle das ich angel.
manche teiln diese leidenschaft mit mir und die anderen finden es langweilig.
wenn da mit jemand nen problem hat dann isses sein problem.so einfach is das.
bin eh der meinung das die meisten die angeln langweilig finden nur noch nich richtig geangelt haben.sie warn vllt mal los aber haben aus mangelnder erfahrung nie was gefangen oder nur kleinfisch.so is das bei meinen kollegen die mal geangelt haben und es langweilig finden auf jeden fall.ich glaub würden sone leute mal mit nem erfahrenen angler losziehen und auch was schönes fangen würden viele anders darüber denken.


----------



## Justhon (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich schäme mich nicht im Geringsten, auch wenn meine Freunde/Freundinnen meistens sagen "man wie langweilig","ih die Fische sind doch voll eklig" o.Ä. sagen, lass ich mich nicht davon 
abbringen. Ich glaube, dass die meisten einfach ein falsches Bild vom Angeln haben. Von wegen Wurm an den Haken, rein damit und dann stundenlang auf den Fisch warten, weil sie das eben noch nie erlebt haben. Angeln ist eine der Vvielfältigsten Sportarten die es gibt, dieses Gefühl einfach am Wasser zu sein und auf den Biss, der jede Sekunde kommen kann, ist schöner als alles andere.
Auch ist jeder Angeltag ein kleines Abenteuer für sich, bei uns jedenfalls. Jedesmal passiert irgendwas, da will man einfach wieder ans Wasser!

Meinen besten Kumpel will ich bald mal mitnehmen, bin mal gespannt wies läuft

MfG Justus


----------



## Matze- (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

also mir ist es egal wie mich die leute inner bahn oder im bus anschauen
meine freunde akzeptieren es
aber auf der arbeit die sind einfach nur ahnungslos und die kann man auch nciht überzeugen 
wir sind dort ca 10 angler und 170 ahnungslose die sind nicht zu überzeugen viele sagen naja wenn du das so spannend findest die ganze zeit nur dort rumzusitzen da kriege ich manchmal schon wut wenn man denen dann zum 30.mal sagen muss dass es auch spinnfischen gibt was ich am liebsten mache 
aber das sind nur so 5 oder 6 die das sagen alles in allem passt schon haupsache ich hab spaß ^^
:m


----------



## nExX (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Also als ich die frage gelesen hab, habe ich nur an lol gedacht.
Also ich hab da irgendwie null probleme..bei mir in der gegend is es eher so, dass die leute es interessant finden und einige meiner freunde nehm ich auch öffters mal mit zum fischen..selbstverständlich geh ich in den fällen dann nicht den ganzen tag. Ich kann mir nicht vorstelln, dass sich schon mal ein mensch über mich lustig gemacht hatt, weil ich angle! denke eher, dass es dann andere gründe hätte, weshalb sich jemand über mich od vllt auch dich lustig macht ?! cya machts gut


----------



## capri-man (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Krass! ich kenn das gar nicht!;+
bei mir im dorf geht ca jeder zweite junge angeln! und die mädels sind leicht zu überzeugen wenn sie zufällig mal vorbeilaufen wenn man grad nen hecht rauszieht! selbst die in meiner klasse die aus der stadt kommen finden des toll!
 nur einmal hat mich jemand gefragt ob ich nicht lieber auf ne party gehen würde als zu angeln. ich hab im einfach erzählt das man nachtangeln und biertrinken ganz einfach kombinieren kann^^ 
PS: ich bin auch erst 16! --> JUNGANGLER!!!


----------



## Baddy89 (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Hmm, naja, peinlich muss das einem nich sein.

Aber komisch ist es schon, wenn man den Hänger an den Weiher zieht, bepackt wie ein Penner, der durch die Stadt radelt  und einem die Leute angucken.

Komische Nachbarn schauen das Fenster raus:

"Oh, zieht ihr aus??"

Naja, und vom Rest hört man nur: "Angeln,oh wie langweilig."

Schon komisch. Ist die Angellobby nicht eine der Größten in Deutschland?? 

Der größte Verband ist Fußball, danach muss doch schon Angeln kommen?? Oder sind die Sportschützen noch vor uns ??


----------



## capri-man (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Schon komisch. Ist die Angellobby nicht eine der Größten in Deutschland??
> 
> Der größte Verband ist Fußball, danach muss doch schon Angeln kommen?? Oder sind die Sportschützen noch vor uns ??


 

Ich glaub da hast du vollkommen recht!! #6


----------



## ric0h (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

oh mann wenn ich das hier so lese merke ich, dass ich echt ein problem hab... keine ahnung warum ;+

immer wenn leude mich fragen was denn mein hobby sei und ich ihnen mit "ich angle gerne" komme, dann werd ich häufig verlacht - ich meine nicht dieses lachen nach dem motto "echt? cool, hätte ich von dir nicht erwartet", sondern mehr so in die richtung "was? ich dachte schon, dass du ein versager bist!"

oder wenn man mal ein nettes mädel kennenlernt dann gibts fast immer einen komischen blick den man ned beschreiben kann, wenn man sich als angler "outet".  :v

weiß nicht, aber mir ist sowas irgendwie unangenehm geworden - zähle diese leute zwar nicht zu meinen freunden - aber eine SEHR gute freundin z.b. scheint diese tatsache, dass ich angler bin, nicht ernst zu nehmen, beispielsweise ruft sie mich mitten beim ruhigen nachtangeln an - seitdem ist das handy auch aus (zum glück warn die karpfen grad ruhig)...

irgendwas läuft bei mir falsch |uhoh: naja, seitdem bin ich "vorsichtiger" bei dem thema - ich verbringe halt schon lieber die nacht am see als in der disse aber dass ich deswegen gerade von leuten aus meiner generation dafür keinen, wie soll ich sagen?, "respekt" erhalte machts mir schon schwer, gerade dann wenn auch noch dumme sprüche daherkommen...

aber das beste ist: die können mich alle mal |supergri ich bleib angler :vik:


----------



## andre23 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

ein wenig mehr selbstbewustsein kønnte hier einigen nicht schaden....ich angel und???..darauf kommt es doch nicht an...ich bin ich!!!...und meine freunde und die frauen møgen mich....das hat aber in keiner weise etwas mit dem angeln zu tun....

....persønlichkeit...reife!!!....angler=looser...fussballer=master...ne beim besten willen nicht...bleibt so wie ihr seid und bleibt locker....wenn ihr die ausstrahlung habt "angeln is cool" dann werden es alle begreifen....also etwas mehr selbstbewustsein...


----------



## Helium (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Also ich kann nur zustimmen anglen ist cool und nicht peinlich


----------



## Brassenfan (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

hey 

warum soll es peinlich sein zu angeln ! es ist doch mit das schönste auf der welt und den anderen sind ihre hobbys auch net peinlich ! also ich bin stolz zu angeln ! lass sie einfach doof guggen !


----------



## Ghost Recon (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

HI
Ich finde angeln überhaupt nicht peinlich,|stolz: vorallem nicht gegenüber Freunden, die meisten fischen ja auch, und der Rest tolleriert es dass ich oft ein ganzes Wochenende Am Teich/See sitze und ein "Stäckerl" reinhalt!!
Miz denen geht man dann Kino oder so.

Letzte Erfolge:
17.06.2007:  6   kg
                  8.5 kg
                 11   kg
Übrigens mit Boilies!!

MFG Stefan|gutenach


----------



## Hai2 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

ich meine wenn die freunde es nicht tolerieren würden, das wären doch keine freunde...jeder kann doch machen was er will solange er keinen anderen damit schadet. Und ich meine was ist daran peinlich die Fähigkeit zu besitzen Fische zu fangen??? Spätenstens wenn man mal n paar kumpelz einlädt und dann noch lecker fisch von der letzten tour serviert steigt das interesse schlagartig an...^^


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Habe bis jetzt nie Probleme damit gehabt, dass jetzt jmd. zu mir gesagt hätte: "Angler= Trottel" oder so... vielen leuten, die mit mir mitkamen, hat es immer Spaß gemacht, und man hat viel erlebt!


----------



## Barbus686 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Ein gut er Freund von mir meinte das Angeln ja soooo langweilig wär. Er kam dann trotzdem mal 2 Tage in Folge mit wo wir 2 Aale gefangen haben (60cm, 80cm).
Und seitdem er mit meiner stippe mal 6 lauben gefangen hat, macht er nichts lieber als Angeln zu gehen.
Also ich glaub man muss die leute nur überzeugen, dann lachen sie auch nicht.


----------



## daKorby (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

servus

also die meisten meiner freunde fischen selber und die passanten schauen zwar immer recht komisch aber das ist mir egal. die leute sollen denken was sie wollen solange es mir selber spaß macht.

Grüße aus Bayern 

Korby


----------



## Ascanius (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Also ich geh meinen nichtangelnden kumpels meistens mit irgentwelchen angel geschichten auf die nerven aber ich hab da kein problem mit das trotzdem immer mal wieder zu tun 

Also ich finde das man immer die erfahrung macht das die leute entweder selber mal gerne angeln gehen oder es tot langweilig finden. Ich glaube man kommt auch nur zum angeln wenn man selber mal sagt das man mit nem angler mal mitgeht und auch mal angelt oder halt als kind mit dem vater loszieht.


----------



## Ecky (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

hallo,
also bis vor 2 jahren war es mir auch noch irgendwie peinlich mit dem rad total beladen durch die stadt zu fahren...
Aber denke das beste ist eine schockterapie...
eine meiner lieblingsstellen ist nur 500m von zuhause weg allerdings nur mit der wathose zu errteichen und wenn ich dann in den kleinen fluss direkt am einkaufszentrum steige gucken die leute echt verdutzt....
meistens schütteln sie mit dem kopf oder fragen pb da überhaupt fische drin sind..... 
Echt seid dem ich dort fischen gehe ist mir echt nichts mehr peinlch.... (sollte es das denn auch) 
mein Vater versteht es auch nich warum ich kein fussball spiele sondern lieber angeln gehe... da frage ich ihn immer was an fussball sooooo toll sei????
meistens gehen ihm dann die argumente aus .... also ich angel gerne viel und ohne scham ......


----------



## Lucky1984 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Früher war es auch immer ein komisches gefühl mit Fahrrad und Anhänger quer durch die Orte und felder zu fahren, aber mir war es vollkommen egal. Meinen Freunden ist es recht egal, zumal sie sich selbst desöffteren am See aufhalten oder auch so oft mitkommen auch wenn nur weniger von ihnen selbst Angeln. Die Blicke der Leute nehm ich gar nicht mehr wahr wenn ich mit dem vollgepackten Sackkarren und Taschen auf dem Rücken vom Auto zu meinem Platz krappel . Erst wird dumm geguggt und komisch geredet aber spätestens wenn man mal wieder was größeres rauszieht fallen ihnen die Augen aus und kommen gleich angerannt.


----------



## Madenbader (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Angeln ist das letzte, wofür ich mich schämen würde. Mit der Angelmontur geh ich auch schon mal in den Supermarkt, wenn ich noch Mais oder so brauche. Was ist denn auch schon dabei? Die Bauern hier aufm Land laufen ja auch nicht anders rum. Was ist den schon schlimmes dabei? War auch schon mit voller Watmontur in nem Kiosk am Strand, aber das kennen die da ja schon. Klar wirste das ein oder andere mal beäugt, aber das werden die Surfer oder Segler im Neoprenanzug auch.
Fisch wollen sie ja schließlich auch essen, also muss sie ja irgend jemand auch fangen. Egal, welches Hobby man gerade ausübt. Zuschauer gibt es doch fast überall. Die Leute, die uns Angler dann kritisieren wollen|krach:, ignoriere ich einfach. Wenn diese dann aufdringlich werden, werde ich auch schon mal garstig. Aber in diese Situation bin ich eigenlich nur sehr wenige male gekommen. Da bin ich aber selbstbewußt genug, um zu kontern und diesen Nörglern ebenso "liebenswürdig" zu vermitteln, dass dieses Gespräch beendet ist|gr:.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

moin,

ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass es mir bis vor wenigen jahren auch peinlich gewesen ist, mit dicker wathose,schweren Rucksack und mit Rute bepackt mit dem Bus/Bahn zu fahren. Heute ist das anders, mich stört das wenig, da mich die leute die ich nicht knenen und nie wieder sehen werde, nicht wirklich interressieren und ich ausserdem steh voll udn ganz zu meinem Hobby. Ausgelacht oder ähnliches ist mir auch nie untergekommen, meine freunde machen zwar mal nen witzigen spruch, aber nichts böses und viele finden es einfach nur interressant wie mein Hobvby so abläuft.Heute lach ich darüber, wenn ich mit voller Montur und nach Fisch riechend in ne Bahn einsteige, die Leute schauen zwar manchmal doof, aber sonst passiert nichts


----------



## Flo66 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Meine Freunde Angeln auch alle.Aber in der Klasse umgeben von Städtern(ich bin ein Bauernsohn und Leidenschaftliches Landei)kommt schon mal der ein oder andere Spruch wie es wäre günstiger sich einen Fisch doch zu kaufen statt nacht an nem Teich zu hocken und zu frieren wenn der Nebel runter kommt.So da durch die Stadt zu laufen mag ich nich so gerne auch wenn es erst 1 vileicht 2  mal vorkamm mit Angelsachen durch die Stadt zu wandern.Die Gaffen immer alle so aufm Dorf gucken die Leute aber sind nett und sagen mal Petri Heil oder so.Zu meinem Hausgewässer fahr ich eigentlich immer mit dem fahrad mit Anhänger und Angeltasche im Konvoi.
Aber im endeffeckt ist es mir egal was die Leute von mir denken.
Ich sach immer:Lass sie gaffen und glotzen es sind Arme Nicht Angler die übernander Wohnen müssen.

Ich versteh die Städter einfach nicht und das ist auch gut, denn sie mich auch nich.


----------



## Gufi Angler (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Ich mag sowelche Anti angler nicht ich meide die leiber die sind auch unsympatisch. In meiner Klasse gibs auch noch n paar gute freunde von mir die angeln und viele freunde aus meinem verein angeln mit mir. aber wir müssen zum glück nich durch die stadt fahren ^^ einfach durch n paar feldwege und da sind wa und wenss weiter gehen soll werd ich manchmal gefahren is kien thema


----------



## capri-man (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

ich wohn auch in nem kleinen kaff un des is praktisch. ich muss immer ins nachbardorf fahren, so ca 2km aber mit meim rad geht das gut: gepäckträger bestückt mit randvoller tasche, stippe mit e bissle draht an den fahrrad rahmen gebunden, karpfenrute in der hand un los gehts^^ sieht komisch aus, aber da bei mir fast jeder angelt is das kein problem. aber durch ne innenstadt fahren oder mit dem bus irgendwo hin wollte ich auch nicht unbedingt... gruß


----------



## Brassenfan (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

löl mir is das eh egal was die leute sagen ! wir kommrn vom angeln fahren gloi zur schule ( osz 12klasse ) ziehen uns da dan um machen den unterricht ziehn uns wieder um und gehen in tarnhose und stiefel über das schulgelände wieder zum auto ! also mach mir da keene platte


----------



## Dom 3491 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Hallo
Also ich denke mal Angeln ist sicher nicht das coolste Hobby und auch ein paar meiner Freunde sind nicht überzeugt von meinen nächtlichen Ausflügen aber für mich ist es das schönste was es geben kann. Denn ein schöner Fisch im drill... und der Schulstress ist schon fast vergessen ! #6 Also sollten wir uns keines falls für unsere Leidenschaft vor den anderen verstecken:m
Gruß


----------



## Feeder-Freak (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Ich denke mir immer: 
Wenn sie es nicht halbwegs akzeptieren wei ich bin dann sinds auch nicht meine Freunde!!!

Nun gut, einen habe ich überzeugt angelt jetzt auch beim anderen habe ich ihn auch fast so weit gebracht und dei anderen akzeptieren es einfach.


----------



## Rotaugen Max (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Die meisten bewundern uns Angler doch nur, deswegen gaffen die auch so. Schon wenn man nur eine winzige Rotfeder an der Angel hat, kommen kleine Kinder mit ihren Müttern und bewundern das Fischlein und denken du wärst der größte :q


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Gerade bin ich zufällig über diesen Thread gestolpert und musste mich deswegen gleich erstmal anmelden. Lese schon lange auf diesem Board mit.

Wie "Angeln ist nicht Cool" ;+

Gestern ist mir etwas Lustiges passiert, da hat mich nämlich beim Angeln ein Afrikaner im Rapper-Outfit gefragt, wo ich diese geile Jacke gekauft habe. Er meinte meine DAM-Watjacke! |supergri
Als ich ihm sagte "die gibt's im Angelladen" wollte er sogar die genaue Adresse wissen. Wer weiß, vielleicht werden Watjacken ja _der _Trend im Winter 07/08... und als nächstes feiern die Gummistiefel ihr großes Comeback |supergri

Mensch, Angeln ist Cooler als Cool. Wer's nicht glaubt kann sich ja nochmal DAS HIER angucken!


----------



## Angler-Horsti (2. August 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

ich bin 14 jahre alt, und werde auch oft schräg angeguckt, aber insgeheim wollen glaube ich viele ein stückchen so frei sein wie ich...    Die meisten von denen wohnen in der stadt, und wenn sie ihre eltern fragen würden, ob sie um 4 zum Angeln aufstehen dürften, würden sich deren eltern nur an den kopf fassen...
ich habe morgens um 3oder4 einmal meine freundin mitgenommen... ich habe zwar nachts ein paar bisse verpasst, weil man alleine doch konsentrierter ist, aber es hat sich echt gelohnt!!! war voll romantisch! - und ich war der held des tages!
viele würden auch gerne mal sowas machen, aber habe nicht die möglichkeit.  also versuchen sie dir den spaß zu nehmen, damit es dann wieder vermeintliche gleichberechtigung gibt...
lass dir den Spaß nicht nehmen, sondern nimms doch humorvoll, wenn dich alle bewundernt angucken...


viele grüße,
                                      JOHANNES


P.S.  mit der besagten freundin war es nur romantisch! -nicht mehr!   nicht das dann noch jm. auf die idee kommt, ich würde schmutzige sachen im board verbreiten...=)


----------



## fishingchamp (2. August 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

also ich habe noch keine schlechten erfahrungen gemacht...
ich bin ein ganz normaler jugendlicher (der auch mal richtig scheißbaut und und so)...und den meinsten meiner freunde ist es ziemlich egal ob ich angel oder nicht... manchen gehts sogar noch mehr auf die nerven wenn ich dauernt fußball spielen bin (auch wenn ich genau so viel angeln bin)...
aber scheiß auf solche leute, die es nicht verstehen können...habe genug freunde...und gemobbt werden bei uns meist nur die leute die sich leicht unterdrücken lassen...ich war auch mal ne kurze zeit in so ner situation und geb das auch zu, aber wenn man sicher nicht unterkriegen lässt und weiter sei nding macht, dann lassen die leute noch ein paar tagen von einem ab...außerdem habe ich auch ein paar freunde die bei allem hinter mir stehen und das ist gut!!!

MFG
felix


----------



## fishingchamp (2. August 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

@Wickedwalleye
demnächst sieht man die rapper nicht mit baggy's sondern mit wathosen...|supergri...aber ich denke ich werde bei meinen baggy's bleiben...

MFG
felix


----------



## Wallerschreck (2. August 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Mit Freunden hab ich da weniger Probleme. Aber bei den Mädels wird man zuerst immer mal in die "langweiler" Schublade gesteckt wenn man sagt dass man angelt  deshalb erwähne ich das immer erst nach einiger Zeit..wenn das "langeweiler" ausgeschlossen werden kann


----------



## fishingchamp (2. August 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

das kenn ich... 
allerdings brauch ich dazu meist nicht lange und besonders gut ist, wenn freunde das mädchen schon länger kenn und ihr ab und zu im vorraus was über einen erzählt...

MFG
felix


----------



## Angler-Horsti (21. August 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Ach so schlimm is das gar nich! man muss das nur geschickt anstellen, und immer viel über die "lagerfeuerromantig" un so labern...
man sollte meiner "Erfahrung nach" (soweit das in meinem Alter nun mal möglich ist...) nur nicht ständig über angeln mit vielen fachworten reden. -auch nich gleich bestürzen, von wegen: komm doch ma mit, is ganz dolll!!!!   -gibt ja genuch andere gesprächsthemen...


----------



## Oly (27. August 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Hi!

Meine "nicht Angler" Freunde stört es eigentlich nur das ich jetzt noch weniger Zeit habe, etwas negatives hat mir bisher niemand dazu gesagt (bis auf meine Frau "Du stinkst nach Fisch  )

Die meisten sind eigentlich interessiert, halten einen fürn bisschen bekloppt wenn man denen erzählt morgens um 5 raus boot auf dach schnallen und los, aber das liegt wohl eher daran das ich sonst nicht ausm Bett komme....

Oly


----------



## magic feeder (2. September 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

wem sein hobby peinlich ist der sollte es vielleicht mal mit counterstrike versuchen.....aber mal im ernst....egal was man privat so macht, wenn es einem gefällt sollte man dazu stehen.....schliesslich ist angeln kein 0815 hobby


----------



## magic feeder (2. September 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

@ case ........du hast recht wir angler werden insgeheim bewundert


----------



## AltBierAngler (4. September 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Meine Freundin meinte auch angeln wäre öde und so was....hab sie dann mal mitgenommen und nix gefangen, das war dann wie ne bestätigung für sie, aber als sie mir letztens ne Kanne Kaffee vorbeibrachte und ich nen run bekam auf eine meiner boilieruten und ihr diese nach dem kontakt aufnehmen in die hand drückte und meinte: "So jetzt bist du dran!" sah das schon wieder ganz anders aus. als ich dann den 20pfd. Spiegler gekeschert hatte und sie ihn hochhob fürs foto strahlte sie über beide ohren....schweißgebadet mit wehen und zittrigen armen gestand sie mir dann ein das angeln doch nich langweilig und öde wäre...
grüße chris


----------



## FETTE GÜSTER (6. September 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

das is mir doch egal, ob die leute mich angaffen, kann mir doch auch nicht vorstellen gartenzwerge zu züchten, gönn es diesen leuten aber

hier an der oder wird man eher selten schräg angeschaut, wenn man angeln geht - oft wird man sogar in "fachgespräche" verwickelt, liegt wohl daran, das viele angeln oder geangelt haben

wurde bisher noch nie negativ "angemacht", meine freunde angeln _meistens_ auch

*fette güster*


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (6. September 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

also bei mir wissen es sämtliche freunde dass ich angel. den meisten isses egal, viele angeln selbst, manche verstehen nicht, wie ich 6 wochen auf fehmarn verbringen kann nur um zu angeln, andere sagen angeln ist doch saulangweilig, also warum soll ichs machen und 2 freundinnen von mir sind vegetarierinnen und ich will bald sagen extremsttierschützer. die wissn das auch und mit dene hab ich auch schon so lange disskutiert, bis die es endlich gebacken bekommen haben, dass ich die tiere so weit wie möglich schone.

blöd begafft werd ich an der ostsee auch immer aufgrund der ganzen touris. am schlimmsten ist aber das gaffen in die fischkiste nach dem angeln.
ein glück gibt es styroporkisten mit deckel


----------



## craebby (7. September 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Hossa was hier so geschrieben wird... 

ich hab vor ca. 11 Jahren mit dem angeln angefangen. Da war ich ähm 12? Naja egal nicht so wichtig. Aber das mir mal wer was negatives gesagt hat, nur weil ich angel wüsste ich nicht. 

Es wird aber immer Personen geben, die es nicht verstehen können/wollen was das Gegenüber macht. Sei es aus Unwissenheit/Intoleranz/Neid/.... 

Also macht euch nichts draus... auch wenn es vielleicht zur Schulzeit mit Grüppchenbildung nicht so leicht ist.. Seid lieber froh, dass ihr jetzt schon wisst wer nicht zu euren Freunden zählt und nach der Schule müsst ihr niemanden von diesen Leuten wiedersehen. 

Was aber auch helfen kann um Bekannte zu überzeugen die dem Angeln skeptisch gegenüber stehen. Solltet Ihr mal nen leckeren Fisch über haben verschenkt diesen doch. Danach interessieren sich die Bekannten automatisch ob man mal wieder was leckeres gefangen hat


----------



## DinkDiver (7. September 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Meine Freundin meinte auch angeln wäre öde und so was....hab sie dann mal mitgenommen und nix gefangen, das war dann wie ne bestätigung für sie, aber als sie mir letztens ne Kanne Kaffee vorbeibrachte und ich nen run bekam auf eine meiner boilieruten und ihr diese 





> nach dem kontakt aufnehmen in die hand drückte und meinte: "So jetzt bist du dran!" sah das schon wieder ganz anders aus. als ich dann den 20pfd. Spiegler gekeschert hatte und sie ihn hochhob fürs foto strahlte sie über beide ohren....schweißgebadet mit wehen und zittrigen armen gestand sie mir dann ein das angeln doch nich langweilig und öde wäre...
> grüße chris


 
Respekt einfach nur geil.
So was will ich auch mal mit meiner Freundin erleben, wenn ich denn mal eine gscheide kriegen würde.
Kanns mir so gut vorstellen.


----------



## Kaljan (7. September 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

also das mit den weibern, dass die das langweilig finden , habe ich nur gute erfahrung mit |rolleyes
bei mir kommen noch weiber mit zum angeln 1-3 weibern sind fast immer dabei und dann zeigt man denen , dass es nicht langweilig ist :m


----------



## bobbl (7. September 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Ich würd mal sagen,dass ich mich wie immer verhalte.Alles andere wäre ja Schmarrn,sonst bestätigt man ja die Leute die Angler komisch finden (bei manchen stimme ich denen aber zu).


----------



## Benefitz (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

hi 
wenn du dich für ein Hobby von dir schämen würdest bräuchtest du es nicht machen, also lass die leute reden wenn sie dich für Verrückt halten müssen sie die Boardies verrückt sein.
Petri Benefitz


----------



## bobbl (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Höh? Ich schäm mich ja net für mein Hobby.
Ich mein ja nur,dass wenn man sich plötzlich anders verhält ist das bescheuert.


----------



## ZanderKai (10. September 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Die meisten wissen das ich angel udn wenn einer damit ein problem hat hat er halt pech gehabt ch sag immer nur ihm entgeht was:g
Wir angler müssen uns doch nciht für unser Hobby Schemen(wenns falsch geschrieben is tut mir leid|supergri)


----------



## Svendererste (13. September 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

hi
Also fürs angeln muss man sich nicht schämen ,weil die leute ja nicht wissen was wir für ein SPAß am Wasser haben wenn die richtigen Kollegen dabei sind. Meine Freundin jetzt Frau hat neun Jahre auch immer gesagt wie langweilig und jetzt nachdem wir mit Kollegen zwei drei mal Fischen waren kann sie nicht genug davon kriegen , und macht mittlerweille selbst den Fischereischein!!

Gruß
    Sven


----------



## Rossi1983 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Wie verhaltet ihr euch gegenüber freunden?*

Also bei uns im "Dorf" angeln n ganzen haufen Leute. Sonst sagt auch keiner was, ausser das der ein oder andere es nicht verstehen kann wieso man freiwillig um 4 oder so aufsteht um zum Fischen zu fahren .
Ansonsten ist es bei uns auch so das die Leute eher herkommen und Fragen stellen...Ob man hier was fangen kann...ob man schon was hat etc.
Fischen4Life - nix peinliches an dem Hobby. Und wenn der ein oder andere keinen Fisch mag, hat er kein Recht einen dumm anzumachen.
Das die Leute im Bus komisch schauen ist klar. Man sieht nicht alle Tage jemand der in voller Montur im Bus sitzt ^^.


----------

